# Respect for the Strong Dudes



## mikeystrong (Jan 3, 2014)

Just sayin guys, I have a TON of respect for the Power Lifters and Strong Men out there. I have always responded really good to rep ranges of 8-12 and only ever going as low as 5-6. Thats where i have always gotten my best gains. So thats primarily why i have never given the power lifting rout a try, also i dont think im set up geneticaly for it. Im naturaly leaner at 6 feet tall weighing around 190-195. But almost everyday in the gym i hear a guy in the locker room shit talking a power lifter. "did you see that big dude with the roid gut" "he only did like 3 exercises" "he came here a hour after i did and he left befor me" "that guy takes the longest breaks in between sets, thats why he can lift so much, i could do that to if i took long breaks like him"..... Im sure i dont need to tell you guys this but im going to anyway. What you guys do is AMAZING. You guys push your bodies wayyyyyy past the limits of normal. I always stop and stare at the guys gettin in those massive lifts when i see it.


----------



## srd1 (Jan 3, 2014)

mikeystrong said:


> Just sayin guys, I have a TON of respect for the Power Lifters and Strong Men out there. I have always responded really good to rep ranges of 8-12 and only ever going as low as 5-6. Thats where i have always gotten my best gains. So thats primarily why i have never given the power lifting rout a try, also i dont think im set up geneticaly for it. Im naturaly leaner at 6 feet tall weighing around 190-195. But almost everyday in the gym i hear a guy in the locker room shit talking a power lifter. "did you see that big dude with the roid gut" "he only did like 3 exercises" "he came here a hour after i did and he left befor me" "that guy takes the longest breaks in between sets, thats why he can lift so much, i could do that to if i took long breaks like him"..... Im sure i dont need to tell you guys this but im going to anyway. What you guys do is AMAZING. You guys push your bodies wayyyyyy past the limits of normal. I always stop and stare at the guys gettin in those massive lifts when i see it.


Funny thing about the guy talking shit about the powerlifter Id be willing to bet the farm the powerlifter was no where within earshot of the little bitch....powerlifters deserve mad fucking respect....the guy talking shit would never have the strength determination will  and courage to grab hold of 8 or 900 pounds of steel and throw that shit up or lay down under 5 or 600 pounds and push it thats why the bitch talking shit about the powerlifter will never be one.


----------



## fastron75 (Jan 4, 2014)

I hear that crap about MEATHEADS ect but im the one pushing the iron .. ha ha poor little fraelicks ..


----------



## dorian777 (Jan 4, 2014)

If you want to be the best bodybuilder you can be, you must master the 3 big lifts and get strong on them. All the greats-Franco, Arnold, Dorian, Ronnie, were strong on these lifts. Of course you add in your isolation work as well.


----------



## t.c.jones (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm not a powerlifter only because of the toll it takes on my body. These guys are really hardcore in my opinion to do that. When these guy speak negatively about power lifters they are just jealous and speaking behind their backs shows cowardice. To all the power lifters out keep movin' them mountains. :headbang:


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 5, 2014)

t.c.jones said:


> I'm not a powerlifter only because of the toll it takes on my body. These guys are really hardcore in my opinion to do that. When these guy speak negatively about power lifters they are just jealous and speaking behind their backs shows cowardice. To all the power lifters out keep movin' them mountains. :headbang:



Ya man! and its not just one guy in my gym atleast, its a few retards. You got it right with the cowardice thing also. I go to a GOLDS GYM about 15 mins from my house and its the closest gym with a good size and amount of weights but ya these morons just show up, do half asses routines, and talk shit among each other. But whatever man i try not let that shit bug me, I just throw those ear buds in and hit the iron!


----------

